# Society Fork



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Thought you guys maybe interested in this...
Retail is 179 quid or about $355.00

https://www.societyforks.com/










*FS: Sun-Ringle Wheels
ADD-135 or150 rear
STR8 Tracks
*


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm liking what I'm seeing, but obviously cannot judge on that alone...

but, it IS the first fork I've ever seen that can be converted from 20mm thru-axle to 9mm QR with little cnc'ed adapters, that is pretty trick (although I never run 9mm, haha).


here are some cut and paste specs from the site to help out the lazy:

"SPECS;

Axle Compatibility: Universal 20mm Through Axle or 9x100mm QR. 
Steerer Tube: 28.6mm Aluminum 7050 
Crown: Cold-forged Aluminum, Satin Black.
Crown Pitch: 138mm (Leg Width - centre to centre).
Stanchion Tubes: 36mm Aluminum 7050, hard anodized, Ti colour. 
Sliders: One piece Magnesium 
Spring System: Oil (Right), Air (Left) 
Features: Hydraulic Rebound Adjust with Air Adjustments Air pressure, Rebound damping. 
Travel: 80mm 
Axle to Crownrace: 480mm
Axle to Brace: 441mm
Weight: 2.10kg (4.6lbs) – Excluding Steerer 
Brake System: I.S. 51mm Disc Mounting only.
Colour: Black or White 
Includes: 20mm Aluminum thru axle and CNC QR type axle adaptors with XL skewer."


A2C is a little tall for an 80mm fork (just about the same as a 100mm Marzo DJ2), so I wonder what kind of travel mods can be done, if at all...
weight is nice, price is somewhat comparable to others in class...
And I know it's just a number, but I really like the 36mm stanchion OD. But I wonder how it would feel next to a lowered Fox 36Float???

thanks for posting that Nagaredama!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I cant say anything about it with out having ridden it but like BS said it looks REALLY nice. I'd defiantly consider one.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmmm... I thinking about a new fork as we speak. What's up with the weight, though? 4.6 lbs without the steerer? Is that how fork weights are usually listed? So, this thing is heavier than a Gold Label, right?

It does look kinda dope. It would be interesting to see the white version. I wonder if the crown is white? That'd be the hotness.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Hmmm... I thinking about a new fork as we speak. What's up with the weight, though? 4.6 lbs without the steerer? Is that how fork weights are usually listed? So, this thing is heavier than a Gold Label, right?
> 
> It does look kinda dope. It would be interesting to see the white version. I wonder if the crown is white? That'd be the hotness.


yeah, it's fairly common for some manufacturers to list weights without the steerer... 

on a side note, seems there are so many gold labels braking lately... it's kind of scary. I didn't think much of it when first seeing a few broken initially... but recently, there are a few local cats who cracked their arches, as well as it was revealed somewhere (forgot where) about the number of GL's that one of their pros has gone through already... it just sounds ridiculous, and I'm not a manitou hater by any means as I've had good luck with them in my experience, but possibly they were designed too light in the wrong areas for the means which most users intend to use them... ?
What did you tweak on yours Cru?

I'd like to see how this Society fork fares though, looks promising, but looks can just as easily be false. 
It's great to see more options opening up for the street/dj/park short travel market, like now we have the RST Space, that X-Fusion Velvet, and now this Society fork... all on top of regs; Marz DJ (lowered or not), Argyle (can be lowered), Pike (can be lowered or have Duke 63-108 spring installed), Fox F32 series, Fox 36 Float (lowered), sherman jump/flick, Gold label, stance, etc... 
Bringing more options to the table helps all step it up a notch.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I heavily believe, just from comparing stats and pics... that this is in fact a European rebranded/relabeled 
- RST SPACE fork (same that Guy Marsh runs on his Tonic Fab Howie and Peanut runs on his Eastern26 DJ-4).

This changes everything. The fork will probably NOT be for sale within North America under the "Society" name brand, but instead just RST. Society is apparently under the same parent company as Identiti and Gusset, or at least the same distributor/team. They don't import their famous and desired Rebate 1420 rigid fork either... 

*everything I just stated above is my own assumption, but I'd take it to be fairly accurate. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow good catch dude, it looks like it. Both of the forks look exactly alike and they have exactly the same specs. How much are the RST forks by the way?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Vinny A said:


> Wow good catch dude, it looks like it. Both of the forks look exactly alike and they have exactly the same specs. How much are the RST forks by the way?


I'm not positive, but despite all of the recent RST hate, I'd actually consider one if I needed a new fork, given they were priced around the $300 mark anyway... I'll be stickin' to my trusty DJ2 though, might possibly lower it with a little kit from evil4bc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Hell dude, I'll give one a try eventually. That price for 36mm stanchions and all those other features is really nice. And even if the damping and other sh!t sucks I'll deal with it, its not like its a DH race fork where you really need that kind of stuff.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

looks way solid, and yes i agree that it could be a relabed RST Space...i have an issue with my pike and may very well end up with a new fork in the next few months..but don't completely want to go that route. i have been heavily looking into the GL but im unsure about the reliability..i emailed RST about the space but they never got back to me. Brad's forks are a solid bet im sure. bikeS, how do you like your DJ2? is it way heavy?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ebfreerider510 said:


> looks way solid, and yes i agree that it could be a relabed RST Space...i have an issue with my pike and may very well end up with a new fork in the next few months..but don't completely want to go that route. i have been heavily looking into the GL but im unsure about the reliability..i emailed RST about the space but they never got back to me. Brad's forks are a solid bet im sure. bikeS, how do you like your DJ2? is it way heavy?


Yeah, I don't think the Space is really out yet, other than oem in europe or something, but I could be wrong...

I'd personally never step down from a Pike to a GL.

The DJ2 has been great IMO, does everything it's supposed to on a street rig. About them being overweight... I think that's still the myth hanging around that was started by those from around '05, they aren't anywhere near being that bad now, although still not as light as a GL, but as far as I'm concerned, it's a good balance... and you know I'm not one to usually like heavy parts.  Just pick up one of Brad's Z1's, or make sure you get an 06 or 07 DJ series if you go that route. Lowered 4X would be even lighter.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> What did you tweak on yours Cru?


I bent the steerer tube and ovalized the hole in the crown for the steerer. But, in all fairness, it was from a massive 50-50 case on some of the biggest DJs around. I'm just glad it was the fork that went and not the frame.

I rocked the Gold Label hard for almost a year with no problems and know quite a few other people who also have had no problems with it. But, yeah, I've heard those stories, too. So, I don't know what's up with that. I'd buy another one, though.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

More news...

I think this same fork here is also the X-Fusion Velvet (although different from what they show on their website so far) that is being used by the entire BlackMRKT Bikes team (holland, sundbaum, hauck, etc.)

See for yourself in a recent pic of Carter's bike from SOC:


----------



## opjones (Apr 11, 2007)

Any one notice in the background of the Society Fork pic, the guy jumping is rocking a Rigid? lol


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

opjones said:


> Any one notice in the background of the Society Fork pic, the guy jumping is rocking a Rigid? lol


ahaha, I believe that's the famous and elusive (to North Americans anyway) Identiti Rebate fork. 
This "Society" brand is apparently owned or at least distributed by the same parent company as Identiti and Gusset. pretty clumsy move on their part though, letting that one slip in there.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

BikeSATORI said:


> Yeah, I don't think the Space is really out yet, other than oem in europe or something, but I could be wrong...
> 
> I'd personally never step down from a Pike to a GL.
> 
> The DJ2 has been great IMO, does everything it's supposed to on a street rig. About them being overweight... I think that's still the myth hanging around that was started by those from around '05, they aren't anywhere near being that bad now, although still not as light as a GL, but as far as I'm concerned, it's a good balance... and you know I'm not one to usually like heavy parts.  Just pick up one of Brad's Z1's, or make sure you get an 06 or 07 DJ series if you go that route. Lowered 4X would be even lighter.


ya the GL idea is pretty much out the window, and i will most likely try to get my pike fixed. im going to also look into the DJ2 more and i think you can buy them lowered to 80mm by Marz? also will have to look into brad's 4X forks. thanks for the info


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I miss reading BikeSatori’s posts. Where ya at?


----------

